# C$1 billion suit filed against Sony



## Hop2089 (May 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Less than a week after the first PlayStation Network-related class action suit was filed against Sony, a second legal claim has been initiated. While the first didn't ask for a specific amount, the second is quite clear on how much it wants from Sony--at least 1 billion dollars in damages.
> 
> But those aren't US dollars, they're Canadian ones.
> 
> ...



Source

I bet more countries will do the same.


----------



## Coto (May 4, 2011)

It was to be expected. Let´s see if they have time now to chase hackers.


----------



## Raiser (May 4, 2011)

More like "just this money-grabbing biatch".

This is getting out of hand. No one's doing this to teach Sony a lesson; it's for the moneyz only.
Why not spend time and money on finding the ones who hacked the network instead?


----------



## TLSS_N (May 4, 2011)

It's hard to see a PlayStation 4 in the works at this point.


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 4, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> More like "just this money-grabbing biatch".
> 
> This is getting out of hand. No one's doing this to teach Sony a lesson; it's for the moneyz only.
> Why not spend time and money on finding the ones who hacked the network instead?



Because it wouldn't have happened in the first place if Sony actually had some security to begin with.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2011)

The fuck? I've always hated Sony, but this is just uncalled for. Suing them won't fix the problem, it will only make it worse


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 4, 2011)

As much as I hated Sony's recent actions, people are just getting really greedy now. At the rate Sony's getting sued over something that users of their service chose to use "At their own risk", I don't think Sony will be able to afford putting up better security measures. I mean, yeah Sony should've done a better job at protecting their customers' information, but no company or business is absolutely safe from getting hacked.


----------



## mad567 (May 4, 2011)

I think Sony should move from Japan to the courthouse...
I bet their layers spend more time in the courtroom than living their lives...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 4, 2011)

This is a great opportunity for countries to get some monies!


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (May 4, 2011)

Sigh everything is just going buck wild now -_-
I had to change all my passwords too, cuz some fruit cup created a gold farming WoW Account on my Blizzard Account -_-.


----------



## Nollog (May 4, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> "If you can't trust a huge multi-national corporation like Sony to protect your private information, who can you trust?" asked Maksimovic in a statement. "It appears to me that Sony focuses more on protecting its games than its PlayStation users."


TRUDAT.
'Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## DarkLG (May 4, 2011)

lol let's see where all this leads to possibly no more consoles from sony? who knows


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 4, 2011)

Gotta love these greedy *countries* that are now making it a point to sue Sony for an extortionate amount of money. I'm guessing that nobody is seeking the improvement of their console, as they are all too caught up in taking up all of the Sony's time and resources. They may be a big company, but they have defined funding towards every portion of it. If one portion becomes too much of a hassle, it wouldn't be a big surprise to see it up and disappear.

People need to calm the fuck down and let Sony get something done.


----------



## Law (May 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "If you can't trust a huge multi-national corporation like Sony to protect your private information, who can you trust?"



"If you can't trust a psychotic killer to not violently murder you, who can you trust?"

Only idiots trust corporations.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 4, 2011)

Sony can burn for all I care. 

Sony didn't seem to care about Lik Sang, so why should I care about them now that they are in the same situation. Karma is a big bitch named Bertha.


----------



## nando (May 4, 2011)

i really hate sony, but this is just ridiculous canada! eh?


and the canadian dollar is worth only a couple cents less than the us dollar, so i think they can stop making fun it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 4, 2011)

haha...how does it FEEL to get SUED Sony?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP Lik Sang...and Karma is a very big man named BIG BUBBA.


.....cause how does it feel to get f*#ked??


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2011)

"We want your money, buddy!"

"We're not your body, fwend!"

"We're not your fwend, mate!"

"We're not your mate, buddy!"

*goes on... and on... and on...*

[youtube]uxwg3fgk20M[/youtube]

As the old saying say, "Canada will see Sony's money like pigs see the sky". For the less bright lightbulbs around here, a pig's neck is too thick and its spine is constructed in such a way that looking upwards is nearly impossible.


----------



## Anakir (May 4, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i really hate sony, but this is just ridiculous canada! eh?
> 
> 
> and the canadian dollar is worth only a couple cents less than the us dollar, so i think they can stop making fun it.



Stop making fun of it? When you obviously made a "joke" which isn't extremely outdated at all. By the way, CAD is worth more than USD at the moment. They get more than $1b once its converted.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (May 4, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MILK IN BAGS? WHAT'S THAT ALL ABOOT, EH?


----------



## Anakir (May 4, 2011)

Actually, I question Canada's reason for milk in bags too. lol it takes extra steps just to store it and cut the bag.


----------



## Raiser (May 4, 2011)

OmegaVesko said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be daft. This lawsuit does not solve *anything*.

Of course they had security. Any network can be hacked with proper sophistication, knowledge, and techniques.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (May 4, 2011)

In response to one of the above posters, the Canadian dollar is actually worth a few cents _more_ than the US dollar. If anything, we should be making fun of your currency. You'll notice how it mentions 1 billion CAD is equivalent to 1.04 billion USD.


----------



## nando (May 4, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there is a difference. my joke still holds true, the dollar value does not.

i hadn't followed current currency, i just new it was close.


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> I suppose the U.S blew all their money while searching for terrorists and dictators. SHAAAAME.


We may be the cause of some of it,but we can't just let them be out there doing anything they want. 

Anyway is this karma or a coincidence? Does Sony deserves this much?


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Worth it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, that sucks basketballs! Canada is suing? People really need to let Sony have time to pull things together. How would they like it if they got hacked some how? Anyways, I don't have a PS3, but I do want one eventually for Killzone and 3D dot game.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 4, 2011)

Funny, a bunch of little shits whining about the chance they might get something stolen from them due to hackers, on a site essentially about people stealing games from the same people that got hacked, that suffers from having their games stolen by the people whining about Sony leaving them vulnerable to theft thanks due to hacking.

It's hilarious I tell ya.

I don't think Sony owes anyone sweet fucking diddly actually, accept maybe an apology, and some free time on the PSN maybe, if it (the PSN) ever manages to survive.

I think there is more to poetic justice and karma in all of this in the end.


----------



## nando (May 4, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I don't think Sony owes anyone sweet fucking diddly actually, accept maybe an apology, and some free time on the PSN maybe, if it (the PSN) ever manages to survive.




i think the psn is free.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He surely meant PSN+ and he is entirely right. PSN is a free service to which terms you agreed to. Users are not entitled to jack even if the PSN service gets turned off indefinatelly (which is highly unlikely) because it is NOT a part of the PS3 package. It's a present. From Sony. To you. It was hacked, true, but so can just about any system in the world.


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2011)

What they put in the Eula isn't above the law.

That like Eula saying if you paint your ps3 white you can be shot dead.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> What they put in the Eula isn't above the law.
> 
> That like Eula saying if you paint your ps3 white you can be shot dead.



I have *no* idea what you mean. The law has nothing to do with the issue at hand. You accepted the EULA, you inputted your personal information, someone stole that information, the perpetrator is the hacker. That said, every single bank in the world advises you NOT to input your credit card information anywhere in their bank statements.

...so?

That doesn't make Sony the least bit responsible nor does it make you entitled to get anything.


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I say put to side, where does it say they weren't responsible? 

If what people say is true they didn't even try the hardest to protect the info.


----------



## machomuu (May 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think what he's trying to say is that the EULA says you're not supposed to modify your system, and by painting it you would be modifying it, thus you would be punished.

Not my opinion, I'm just the translator.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 4, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Funny, a bunch of little shits whining about the chance they might get something stolen from them due to hackers, on a site essentially about people stealing games from the same people that got hacked, that suffers from having their games stolen by the people whining about Sony leaving them vulnerable to theft thanks due to hacking.
> 
> It's hilarious I tell ya.
> 
> ...


1. The people who are affected are the people who bought games rather than the pirates. Pirates on the PS3 get banned off of the PSN so this should not apply to them.

2. PSN is "free," but you paid for it with the purchase of your PS3 console. If the service is down and your information is compromised (!!) the company needs to do much more than just issue a half-baked apology.

3. A witty saying (i.e. bullshit) about "poetic justice" and "little shits whining" does not justify a lack of compensation to those genuinely affected by this situation. Get off of your high horse: would you like to live with the constant fear of there being a very real chance of having your identity stolen?


----------



## Law (May 4, 2011)

I'm not too fond of my identity anyway, somebody else can have it if they really want it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If what people say is true they didn't even try the hardest to protect the info.
> 
> This is *exactly* what's the problem here. Too many If's. People are known to exaggerate things. I BET that Sony did what they could to keep the data safe. Why? Because they're not retards and they wouldn't cripple their own system like this - they're better than that.
> 
> ...



1. Bullshit. fckPSN etc.

2. Bullshit. PSN is not a part of the PS3 package. You can be banned or removed from the service at any given time. Review the license you recieved with your console. You bought the hardware and the hardware *only*.

3. No compensation is necessary - PSN is free. Your losses are 0 in this case. Sony's being *nice* to their customers for giving them  PSN+ for a limited period of time - they don't have to do that. Your identity will not be stolen if you stop INPUTTING it everywhere. That's what internet NICKS were made for, to stay ANONYMOUS to a certain extent.


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2011)

I was talking about the unencrypted info. 
Al tho you didn't answer my first question ...

Even if you right, if you try to run a business like that it wouldn't survive long.

Not even trying to act like you care about customers isn't going to fly.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 4, 2011)

I am gonna sue them too if I start receiving any random letters/bills/advertisements/whatever.


----------



## jerome27 (May 4, 2011)

It's over. Sony is finished.

I've never been more happy to be a paying Xbox Live Customer. If I had only my PS3 life would really suck. Feels good to be a multi console owner.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> The fuck? I've always hated Sony, but this is just uncalled for. Suing them won't fix the problem, it will only make it worse



Sony made it worse long before lawsuits started happening. The fact that A) PSN is hackable and B) the credit card information was breached, means that they screwed up big time. This isn't some minor hacking incident where maybe some phone numbers and house information got stolen, this is people's financial information.


----------



## Nollog (May 4, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Gotta love these greedy *countries* that are now making it a point to sue Sony for an extortionate amount of money.


protip: it's people, not countries doing the suing.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I was talking about the unencrypted info.
> Al tho you didn't answer my first question ...
> 
> Even if you right, if you try to run a business like that it wouldn't survive long.
> ...



Information was *sent* unencrypted from the console to the hotspot and from there to Sony.

It was *stored* saftely on servers.

Unless hackers were sitting at your and a million of other doorsteps sniffing your Wi-Fi connections, no info leaked that way.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 4, 2011)

Wow there is a lot of retards in this thread.

Somehow you guys brought up milk in bags? Really? Try tasting it then dissing it, it tastes a whole lot better than the stuff in cartons (and no they don't sell the milk in bags where i live anymore, few places on the east side do.)

The CAD is higher than the U.S dollar.

Everybody will support Sony for suing Geohot and raiding graf_chokolo, but when Sony loses all of the personal data of 77 million people and 10 million credit card accounts, everybody defends Sony? Double standards much?

I say sue the shit out of Sony. The damage has already been done to it's users, more countries should be suing Sony. Make them learn their lesson.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wow there is a lot of retards in this thread.
> 
> Somehow you guys brought up milk in bags? Really? Try tasting it then dissing it, it tastes a whole lot better than the stuff in cartons (and no they don't sell the milk in bags where i live anymore, few places on the east side do.)
> 
> ...



Sue for WHAAAAAT? How loud can this be said, no law was broken lol.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can still sue for what happened. You can still sue for somebody not breaking laws. It could be breaking agreements, putting you in harms way or anything.


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2011)

A lot of people in the US see "lawsuit" and instantly think "Person is demanding money for themselves".


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can still sue for what happened. You can still sue for somebody not breaking laws. It could be breaking agreements, putting you in harms way or anything.



You are wrong. You cannot sue someone when you honestly believe no law was broken - that lawsuit would be rejected on the ground of "Get your stupid ass outta the court". Courts are bodies of the judical system and they deal with LAW BREAKING. If you want a referee for your argument, go to a football match and ask one to help - they're trained to do that.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 4, 2011)

the only amount that has been demanded more inappropriately than this is to limeware (around 1 trillion dollars)
maybe the number may decrease after some negotiations but the media hype is quite great. Sony have to work as hard (or more) than the geohot case.

Shadow, that case was unfair on the defendants and this too unfair on the defendant (afaik and can see) hence more support for sony but not entire support


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 4, 2011)

Sony better pull something amazing off if they want to continue in the video game industry. I honestly have no idea if they'll be able to survive this. They're being slaughtered.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you live?

Because obviously it's not Canada when there's been numerous court cases in the last couple years, not from someone breaking the law, but by doing something else. Get over yourself. Not every country has the exact same laws as your country does.


----------



## gamefreak94 (May 4, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Funny, a bunch of little shits whining about the chance they might get something stolen from them due to hackers, on a site essentially about people stealing games from the same people that got hacked, that suffers from having their games stolen by the people whining about Sony leaving them vulnerable to theft thanks due to hacking.
> 
> It's hilarious I tell ya.
> 
> ...


It's a "I don't have money so it's okay if the rich don't make money even though they worked so hard for it" type of thing 
And you mean free PSN+, PSN is already free o 3o
Also, even though Sony made many lawsuits, they never gained an outrageous amount of money out of it, hell, they didn't even get any money from Geohotz(as of right now anyways xP)


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 4, 2011)

canada must be broke they nedz moniez!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 4, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> canada must be broke they nedz moniez!



Nah, we got money only because the NDP or Liberal party didn't win in the recent vote. So we've still got money.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 4, 2011)

IT ONLY DOES GET SUED A!


----------



## gamefan5 (May 4, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Where do you live?
> 
> Because obviously it's not Canada when there's been numerous court cases in the last couple years, not from someone breaking the law, but by doing something else. Get over yourself. Not every country has the exact same laws as your country does.



It's not a matter of my country or any other, it's a matter of bloody common sense and the judical system. If you sue someone for example for spilling coffee on you, a law was broken because your property, meaning your shirt, was damadged. YES, law is applied even to completely stupid everyday occourances, but it is none the less.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 5, 2011)

this is what the nerd thinks about sony


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 5, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't apply in the courts. It hasn't for years. Get over it. Nothing is the way it should be.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> this is what the nerd thinks about sony



You shouldn't put anything into someone else's mouth unless it's tasty marshmellows.


----------



## GranolaBar (May 5, 2011)

No offense to Sony lovers, but I think this is just karma. BAD karma. Remember what Jack Tretton said about the DS? Well I think it just got back at them. This is just my opinion. My friends and relatives here in Canada might have their PSN info stolen already. That's just right to sue them. Good thing I'm using these 3:













I never use the PSP for internet gaming. So it's fine with me


----------



## Linkiboy (May 5, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you retarded? You can't buy with a credit card using a fake name and address. That's called fraud, and most likely your payment wouldn't be processed. The license (PSN/Qriocity) states that the private information you store with Sony will not be shared with anyone. They are in breach of their own license. As much as companies would like you to believe otherwise, contracts work both ways.

Also the license states that the purchase of the console grants you use to the PSN, so yeah, it kinda is included in the purchase price. The fact that you can be banned or removed at any time is the same with Xbox Live.


----------



## KingVamp (May 5, 2011)

Never seen any proof that they said they are not responsible for your info or even stating that is legal.


----------



## Anakir (May 5, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> In response to one of the above posters, the Canadian dollar is actually worth a few cents _more_ than the US dollar. If anything, we should be making fun of your currency. You'll notice how it mentions 1 billion CAD is equivalent to 1.04 billion USD.



lol. A smashboard'ian.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are you retarded? You can't buy with a credit card using a fake name and address. That's called fraud, and most likely your payment wouldn't be processed. The license (PSN/Qriocity) states that the private information you store with Sony will not be shared with anyone. They are in breach of their own license. As much as companies would like you to believe otherwise, contracts work both ways.
> 
> Also the license states that the purchase of the console grants you use to the PSN, so yeah, it kinda is included in the purchase price. The fact that you can be banned or removed at any time is the same with Xbox Live.
> 
> ...



1. The magic word being "may." Sony "may" allow you to use online services, PSN included, but doesn't have to.

2. Using Online services is at your own risk.

3. Sony is not responsible for any loss of data, no matter what caused it.

As far as Credit Card information is concerned, you didn't have to hard-code it into the console. You could just as well make your purchase without having it saved, PSN would prompt for the info and THEN you'd input it. Either that, or even safer, just buy PSN points in freaking WallMart or GameStop.






Y'know, the SAFE way? Tut-tut, calling people names. Not nice.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 6, 2011)

I appreciate your attempt to bait me, but take a look at that agreement you posted again:

"SO LONG AS THIS PROVISION IS ENFORCEABLE IN YOUR JURISDICTION"

It's not, because this is a federal issue (rather than a civil matter) so the EULA can't take precedence over the law

Second of all, that's not even the right license. Qriocity/PSN and SCE have different license agreements (privacy policy in particular) that state your information will not be shared with anyone. Additionally, your credit card is stored with the PSN once you enter it_ once_. And not on your console (it would be safer that way) but rather, on the PSN cloud. I don't understand how you're having so much difficulty with understanding this situation.

You do realize what you're saying right? You're telling people to fore go the encouraged method of transaction in favor of a much more inconvenient method on the astronomically slim chance that your data may be compromised when you are assured it would not be by a multi-billion dollar company.

The fact that someone has the information of millions of owners because of something Sony neglected to fix a known server exploit in the course of several months is definitely Sony's fault. I don't even understand why you'd argue that.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 6, 2011)

Hooray for Sony!

They give free PSN for 12 months (I was under the impression that PSN was already free) and identity theft protection (the damage is done) to cover up a mistake that they made.
Seriously, they essentially gave hackers the personal information of their customers. How anyone can forgive them and forget that is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

It's the correct license, I argued with you whether or not PSN is an element of the PS3 package. It is not, and so states the PS3 license. Not only that, you're taking one part of a sentence out of context and honestly believe that you're right when you are *not* re-read the whole thing, it's a matter of reading comperhension.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> SCE AND ITS AFFILIATED COMPANIES (Sony and crew) EXCLUDE ALL LIABILITY FOR ANY LOSS OF DATA, LOSS OF PROFIT, OR ANY OTHER LOSS OR DAMAGE SUFFERED BY YOU OR ANY THIRD PARTY (ain't responsible for the loss of your and your crew's stuff), WHETHER DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, OR CONSEQUENTIAL HOWEVER ARISING, AS A RESULT OF ACCESSING TO OR USING THE SYSTEM SOFTWARE OR ANY OF THE CONTENTS, PROGRAMS, FEATURES, SERVICES OR INFORMATION ON OR PROVIDED THROUGH THE SYSTEM SOFTWARE (no matter if it was your fault or our fault or if someone stole it). SO LONG AS THIS PROVISION IS ENFORCEABLE IN YOUR JURISDICTION, THE FOREGOING LIMITATIONS, EXCLUSIONS AND DISCLAIMERS SHALL APPLY TO THE MAXIMUM EXTENT PERMITTED BY APPLICABLE LAW (We will abuse this power to the furthest extent the law in your country allows us, and it does), EVEN IF ANY REMEDY FAILS OF ITS ESSENTIAL PURPOSE



The information wasn't shared with anyones anyways, following your train of thought. It was stolen. It's like saying that if a thief steals money from a bank, the bank is sharing money with him. That's the most broken logic I've ever seen.

Also, I'm not telling anyone to burn their credit cards and head back to stoneage land. I'm just pointing out that there were other methods to use which users ignored and chose to take the risk and hard-code their private information into the system. You didn't *have* to do it, but you have, thus the fault is partially on your side aswell.


----------



## FireGrey (May 6, 2011)

Knowing Sony they'll get through this lawsuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway this is pathetic.
Sony had good security to start off with and hackers hacked it and everyone is saying it's weak.
Anything is hackable.
Anyway wonder who did it..?


Spoiler



Microsoft


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

I just choose to ignore Foxi4 because honestly, it's not worth the time and effort. Could get better results talking to a brick wall.


Also, yes everything is hackable. If one man can put it together, another can take it apart. But it's not just hackers that are saying their stuff was weak, it's a proven fact lol..


----------



## FireGrey (May 6, 2011)

sheesh just use a PSN card and you wouldn't have to worry about this.
your fault for saving your credit card details.
BTW, NOTHING HAS HAPPENED TO ANYONE YET WITH THEIR IDENTITY OR CREDIT CARD!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I just choose to ignore Foxi4 because honestly, it's not worth the time and effort. Could get better results talking to a brick wall.



That'd be best. Seeing that you don't understand the simple rule of "the fault is never 100% on one side", it'd be best if we cease communication.

You COULD buy cards instead. You didn't. You took the risk. CC info stolen by hackers. Life is harsh, gotta get a move on. That's the whole story.

Funny thing it, I underlined the possibility of loss of data in a completely different and unrelated thread (I believe it was about the downfall of PSPGo) in which I opposed the idea of online distribution in general. So hey - I jinxed it.

It's not really *hard* to buy a PSN card each time you hop in to a game store to buy some disc-based games. This is hardly a problem.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> sheesh just use a PSN card and you wouldn't have to worry about this.
> your fault for saving your credit card details.
> BTW, NOTHING HAS HAPPENED TO ANYONE YET WITH THEIR IDENTITY OR CREDIT CARD!!!



That means it's alright to just forgive and forget? They shouldn't even have the details in the first place, whether or not anything has happened or will happen.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's the correct license, I argued with you whether or not* PSN is an element of the PS3 package. It is not**, and so states the PS3 license*. Not only that, you're taking one part of a sentence out of context and honestly believe that you're right when you are *not* re-read the whole thing, it's a matter of reading comperhension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a rule. And  even if it was, the consumer can take perhaps 1% of the blame (for followng Sony's directions). NOT enough to warrant a lack of compensation like you're suggesting.

And hey, the general public agrees with my view, and Sony understands that. They're offering 12 months identity theft protection to all of those affected.

Look, this isn't really something you can argue. This is the last post I'm making. You're the only one who thinks you're right. If you really want to be stubborn, go ahead and think what you want. Just know you're wrong.

last edit, I promise: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gamification/sec...t-unpatched/374


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

You're completely disregarding the fact that the general public doesn't necessarily have to be "right". Besides, didn't Sony already start the tsunami of compensation offers? I simply stated some facts that you don't really have to agree with. The way I'm seeing it, Sony is doing all it can to compensate the losses their customers sustained. PSN+ free for a period of time, paying for the Credit Card swap, the identity theft protection you mentioned yourself, I can't see a fault here.

You're arguing, but not about the exact same thing. What I was saying is that the PSN services are not a part of the PS3 package, their usage is underlined as "at your own risk" and that there were different methods of cashing in PSN points other than Credit Card usage that users generally disregarded, and that if Sony really was the naughty corporation everybody's trying to picture it as, it wouldn't offer you anything at all, because at the end of the day, they really have no obligation to do so.

You on the other hand are arguing that they should repent for their negligance as far as security on their servers is concerned, which is beyond doubt true.

Perhaps I grasped my point clumsily. If so, I appologize for causing confusion, that was not my intention.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No compensation is necessary - PSN is free. Your losses are 0 in this case. Sony's being *nice* to their customers for giving them PSN+ for a limited period of time -* they don't have to do that.*
> 
> QUOTEYou on the other hand are arguing that they should* repent for their negligance* as far as security on their servers is concerned, which is *beyond doubt true*.



Glad we can bring this to a conclusion.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

Please don't bend what I just said. What I said is that they should increase the server security now that they know it's been breached. That's in the spirit of progress, not in the spirit of brown-nosing PSN users.

I'm still saying that compensation in the form of freebies is only a sugarcoating of the actual work and a present for the users.


----------



## godreborn (May 6, 2011)

it's pretty sad that many fanboys make the claim that this hack could've happened to any company.  well, it didn't!  it happened to sony.  plus, such a statement insinuates that such attacks happen frequently to other companies; if that were true, the world would be in serious trouble.

playstation network: attack its weak point for massive damage...sorry, I couldn't help myself.  I saw this statement on another forum, and it still makes me lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

Because it's true and frequent.

Hardly an insinuation - hacks and attacks happen on a regular basis on nearly every online service of this magnitude.


----------



## godreborn (May 6, 2011)

it's only true if it's sony.  three hacks in a month--preparing for a possible forth.  plus, there's no actual proof of ur argument.  the problems at sony have caused governments, news networks, and network security experts to take note and question their actions.  I don't recall any such thing happening with xbox live.  face it--sony is incompetent...which is probably the reason y they just steal others' ideas--a complete lack of ability: let's steal achievements and pass them off as trophies, let's steal motion-controlling by making a wiimote-ripoff that looks like a vibrator with a glowing ball.  at least microsoft tried something new with kinect.  the reason sony's network security was lacking is because they couldn't analyze microsoft's or even nintendo's security--that's the only way they would've gotten it right!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> it's only true if it's sony.  three hacks in a month--preparing for a possible forth.  plus, there's no actual proof of ur argument.  the problems at sony have caused governments, news networks, and network security experts to take note and question their actions.  I don't recall any such thing happening with xbox live.  face it--sony is incompetent...which is probably the reason y they just steal others' ideas--a complete lack of ability: let's steal achievements and pass them off as trophies, let's steal motion-controlling by making a wiimote-ripoff that looks like a vibrator with a glowing ball.  at least microsoft tried something new with kinect.  the reason sony's network security was lacking is because they couldn't analyze microsoft's or even nintendo's security--that's the only way they would've gotten it right!



Now that's just hate talk. I stopped reading after the second line.

As a lover of all consoles I simply can't continue, I'm sorry. I enjoy Sony products, Microsoft products and Nintendo products equally. Each and every one of them has their flaws, Sony was targeted due to their agressive policies towards hackers and now they need to barricade themselves againts the attacks until they find the perpetrators.


----------



## godreborn (May 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Hardly an insinuation - hacks and attacks happen on a regular basis on nearly every online service of this magnitude.



u r an idiot if u think that.  the world couldn't function if information was lost on a regular basis.  plus, since this is the fifth largest security breach in world history, obviously hacks of this magnitude do not happen.  remember...fifth largest means only four more were worse...and that's a low number in case u don't know.

well, if u don't believe this a problem and it happens all the time.  y don't u give me ur credit card number and other pertinent information?  I would enjoy a new pair of shoes.  :-)  of course, I'm sure I'll find it on sony's website sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come back to the internet once the milk mustache you're wearing is gone and once your grammar gets a makeover.

You have problems with reading comperhension - as a person strictly opposing online distribution, I never input any personal details on any website or into any service, and if I do, they're false. You're free to look for something that doesn't exist though, I urge you to. That'll keep you occupied so that other users are safe from your noise hole, hater.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 7, 2011)

Foxi4, just admit, you're all pro-sony. There's nothing wrong that they can do. Also, this is a site that's mainly full of gamers who hack/softmod their stuff, on the internet. It's not a business meeting, grammar means shit all.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 7, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> hacks and attacks happen on a regular basis on nearly every online service of this magnitude.


But with 25 million users worth of information? No. The Sony hackings are of historical significance. If it was like any other, then no one would care.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 7, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> In response to one of the above posters, the Canadian dollar is actually worth a few cents _more_ than the US dollar. If anything, we should be making fun of your currency. You'll notice how it mentions 1 billion CAD is equivalent to 1.04 billion USD.
> 
> And you'll notice how the AUD is at about $1.10 US. So I can laugh at both of your currencies. (Not making a point or anything, just feel like saying this)
> 
> ...



Actually LimeWire is being sued for 75 trillion dollars.

And that's probably less inappropriate than this case. This is not a case of "I truly believe that Sony compromised my safety", this is a case of "FREE MONEY LULZ".


----------



## thaddius (May 7, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Because it's true and frequent.
> 
> Hardly an insinuation - hacks and attacks happen on a regular basis on nearly every online service of this magnitude.


To be completely fair, that first 'hack' you pointed to was dismissed by the Live 'enforcer' himself (who's account was 'hacked'). Also, while a few people had their cc info stolen in the last few months from live, it was nowhere near the magnitude of the breach Sony suffered.

Sure everything is vulnerable, and nothing is completely secure, but Live and PSN are responsible for the personal data stored on their servers and, therefore, are responsible for what happens to that information.

Live reimbursed the people who were hacked and tightened security to avoid that particular exploit(s) they used. Because they were small, isolated incidents it wasn't that big a deal. PSN though was a large attack with (nearly) every user being a target. It makes sense that Sony compensate it's customers in proportion to the size of the breach.


----------

